# Robin's got a girlfriend!!!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

:lol:

There's a new kitto that's been coming around! She looks a lot like Robin, except her 'saddle' is gray. They met on a romp outside, this morning. Robin was like 'Wanna play!?' but she's a shy thing, kept her distance.

Later she peeked in the window. Poor Robin! Now he wants out ALL the time.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, love is in the air! Must be spring!


----------

